# Oxygen Bleach frustration



## rionnhannah (Nov 29, 2006)

I have used Oxo Brite and Biokleen Oxygen Bleach Plus(I use Charlie's powder for detergent). I keep getting spots all over my clothes (light and dark). I am so incredibly frustrated and don't know what I'm doing wrong. Help!


----------



## lab80 (Feb 1, 2006)

I use Charlies and have gotten spots on our clothes. I asked Charlies about it and they said to use TSP, TKTP (I think it was) or STPP. They are all phospates I think. If you were to email them, they would just tell you teh same thing.

I haven't made much of an effort to find some yet. I plan to go to Home Depot or Lowes this weekend to try to find some. He suggested a place like that, or a paint store.


----------



## rionnhannah (Nov 29, 2006)

So it's the Charlie's that is causing the spots you think?


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

TSP is rather toxic - that sounds like an odd recommendation. For stain removal, I've recently become a lover of plain old hydrogen peroxide. Is oxygen bleach like OxyClean?


----------



## lab80 (Feb 1, 2006)

i think it is the charlies...i'm still iffy on using tsp (my lack of actually trying it)...i am going to try washing soda i think...hydrogen peroxide is a good suggestion, i just bought 2 big bottles for cheap at costco, havnt tried it on clothes yet, just diapers and i notice a difference!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Oxylean is one brand of oxygen bleach- there are several generics that are essentially the same product. What brand I purchase depends on where I'm shopping- usually I get Trader Joe's brand.

Are you using oxygen bleach in EVERY load of laundry? I only use it for stinky towels, or to get out stubborn stains. I don't use it often.


----------

